# cleaning/maintaining sheep shears



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm (manually) shearing the few lambs that are going off to freezer camp later and have a question about caring for the sheep shears which I just bought. Do I sharpen after each sheep? Clean them with a bleach solution? Oil them at all? I've no idea! Any advice?
As always, thanks to all who answer.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

No expert as I hire it done, but oiling is all you'll need to do providing the blades are set properly.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

By manually to you mean hand clippers or electric? If electric you should just need to oil and may need something to keep the blades cool. You can buy something like kool-lube or just use some ice water. Also we use a old tooth brush to clean the blades out after each sheep something you need to clean is you go. I have stablemates which are small clipper that are used to fit show sheep. I have a sheep head/large tooth comb I use when doing the ewes and ram. G&S


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm using hand shears, not clippers.


----------

